

Major League Baseball's MLB Advanced Media Is a Quiet Digital Giant - bruceb
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/121596/major-league-baseballs-mlb-advanced-media-quiet-digital-giant

======
slg
I wonder if MLBAM would get more publicity (especially in this community) if
it wasn't tied to Major League Baseball. According to the article they had 60
million stream on opening day which seems to be a multiple of Twitch's record
for a single day. But since MLBAM is a private company that has no intention
of ever being acquired or getting an IPO, it is mostly ignored in this space
even though it might have a bigger industry impact that many companies we
focus on.

~~~
mmanfrin
I believe they're handling the tech for a lot of other video streaming
services (like HBO Now).

It's a private company, but they are owned by the teams, and they are
perfectly fine making extra money from it I imagine :]

------
remarkEon
_In the years since lost Giants fans figured out how to get their fix, Major
League Baseball (and other live sports, resistant as they are to recording)
have kept fans subscribing to cable when they otherwise would be perfectly
happy to cut the cord._

Weird. MLB.tv was the reason I finally did cut the cord. Once you get around
the blackouts, you get all the baseball you can handle.

~~~
donchipotle
How do you get around the blackouts? I've never signed up because it won't let
me watch my team's games.

EDIT: well the article mentions masking your IP, was that what you were
talking about?

------
bruceb
For those who don't know after last years Game of Thrones debacle, HBO now
uses MLB's infrastructure to run HBO Now.

------
earless1
I posed this comment the other day on another thread, but it is also relevant
here

At AWS Re:Invent last year someone from the MLB gave a great presentation[1]
on technology usage in baseball and its benefits. It really opened up my eyes
to a whole segment that I had never really considered.

[1] - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=847HY-
JATrs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=847HY-JATrs)

------
aaronbrethorst
I'm surprised that article didn't mention this:
[http://www.geekwire.com/2014/internal-memo-hbo-cto-otto-
berk...](http://www.geekwire.com/2014/internal-memo-hbo-cto-otto-berkes-
explains-abrupt-resignation/)

------
RyJones
I wish NASCAR would take an MLB-like stance to races. NASCAR's efforts are
pathetic and insultingly expensive for what little you get.

------
rhino369
I just subscriber to the audio portion of the MLB.tv but it is a great
service.

